# Found a mushroom not sure what it is



## fishinshroomsmarion (Apr 11, 2013)

do not know if the picture will work but here it goes.


----------



## dang (Apr 7, 2013)

Its a blue box with a question mark, probably inedible.


----------



## ironmaiden (Apr 15, 2013)

Or you can upload it to photobucket or tinypic and give us the url

But when in doubt throw it out


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

Hell yeah Dan, like my granny used to say, "Box of blue, death to you"... Lol. Sorry fishinshrooms, had to happen!


----------



## morchella_amore (Apr 11, 2013)

♪♫ found a mushroom, found a mushroom, found a muuuussshrooom just now...just now I found a mushroom, found a mushroom just nooowww....

hahaha....I'm sure you've heard the phrase, "There are old mushroom hunters, and there are bold mushroom hunters, but there are no old, bold mushroom hunters." Best to play it safe if you're not sure!


----------



## fishinshroomsmarion (Apr 11, 2013)

lol nice well I'll try and get a pic up soon. I didn't pick it it has gills and kinda looks like a "toadstool".


----------



## fishinshroomsmarion (Apr 11, 2013)

This should work thanks ironmaiden unlike others that posted you were helpful  just joking everyone I had a good laugh!


----------



## tickhead (Apr 15, 2013)

Looks like a chanterelle, one of the better eating mushrooms. Most inedible mushrooms have individual gills that are like a knife, the chanterelle has wrinkles on the underside that resemble gills.. Go to the Hoosier Mushroom Society and you may be able to identify it there.


----------



## fishinshroomsmarion (Apr 11, 2013)

Are chanterelles kind of a brownish color when young? I realize my photoskills were absent in this picture lol. It was a brownish color and the ones from the site you gave had more of a yellow. There were little mushrooms beside it that actually were round at the top and much smaller (don't know if those were smaller versions or not). thanks for the post I want to look into it some more.


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

I'd say its some sort of waxy cap, chantrells have a very distinct upward taper and wrinkled gills. Also the stem is almost always the same color as the gills. There's several different species of chantrells that vary in color, but I'd still wager that's not one of them.


----------



## fishinshroomsmarion (Apr 11, 2013)

after some research I seem to have found the mushroom (not 100% sure but could be if I had a microscope to view the spores) and I think it is a deer mushroom. They are common throughout indiana and here are a few links that show them http://www.mushroomfarm.com/mushroom-species/pluteus/pluteus-cervinus.html http://saunteringoregon.com/blog/?p=2204


----------



## dang (Apr 7, 2013)

Congratulations, I hope that you realize what I was just kidding around with you. If I would have had a definite answer on how to post pics, you would have gotten an answer. I instead chose the comedic route. I'm glad you got a laugh from it. Well congratulations on your discovery.


----------



## fishinshroomsmarion (Apr 11, 2013)

Yeah, I knew you were just kidding around I figured a joke a bit back haha. Do you think that the mushroom is a deer mushroom based on my blurry pic?


----------

